# Whippet Puppy name help please!



## maisie (1 October 2008)

We are getting a fawn bitch puppy in mid november and are struggling to agree on a name for her - we have 2 other whippets - 'Maisie' - named by us and 'Fly' - a rescue who came with her name.  I think 'Bundle' is quite cute - but OH isn't keen - he likes 'Peggy' - which i'm not sure about.  
	
	
		
		
	


	








  - any ideas anyone?


----------



## BigRed (1 October 2008)

I have gone through lots of whippet names, Holly, Mindy, Lilly, Jasmine, Jet, Millie, Spider, Poppy.

The difficult part is trying to find KC reg names for 10 female pups, all have to be two words.  I used famous racehorse fillies names. Oh So Sharp etc.


----------



## echodomino (1 October 2008)

Don't like Peggy, sorry 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Like Bundle, not sure how easy it would be to shout (as in calling her back not being cross with!).

I would have suggested Maisie if you hadn't already got one LOL!! 

I like Bunty, was going to call one of the JRs Bunty but she ended up as Fleigh 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Can't think of any that would suit at the mo

ETA:
Slightly different but I know a few Greyhound names:
Annie
Ruby
Venus
Susie


----------



## CAYLA (1 October 2008)

I have had a good few whippets and tend to pick girly names

I have had

Jodie
Amy
Jessica-jess for short
Tia
Bray...not girly...but then she is not girly either 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Gem
Bluebell-Blue for short
Friend has a little fawn whippet called Bambi


----------



## pinktiger (1 October 2008)

what about
grace or gracie,


----------



## maisie (1 October 2008)

I like Gracie - also thought of 'Lizzie' and 'Emma' and 'Lucy'  - I like girly names for whippets too! It's OH who's being a bit tricky - although it was he who named Maisie and I like that name! God help us if we ever have children!


----------



## Gingernags (1 October 2008)

We have a blue fawn bitch and she's Izzy (but we call her Whizzy!) and a black and white bitch called Smudge (or i call her 'mudgy, everyone else calls her a lunatic!)

For calling purposes - 2 sylables ending in y or ie seem good - so Poppy, Izzy, Susie etc.

Polly, Milly, Maggie, Lily, Daisy, Rosie?


----------



## MizElz (1 October 2008)

What about Burleigh?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My old riding instructor had a spaniel with that name, its so pretty!


----------



## haycroft (1 October 2008)

How wonderful your getting a whippy pup..there are so many around at the moment

Peggy is a fab name my older bitch is called Peggy
what about
Betsy
Bessy
Flower
Flo
Mia
Gypsy
Meg
Ella
Tira
Im sure you'l think of a name when you get her ...where are you getting her from...and is she just going to be a pet


----------



## echodomino (1 October 2008)

We've got a Mia 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 it means 'mine' in Italian


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (1 October 2008)

Widget, fidget, dizzy, swift, nancy... what are her parents names, can you find inspration from theirs?


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (1 October 2008)

My mum's fawn whippet is called Twiglet 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mine are Flora and Taggie (short for Agatha) 

I think Flicka is a nice whippet name, also Matilda. 

CAN WE HAVE PICTURES PLEASE!!!!!!?????


----------



## maisie (2 October 2008)

She's a fawn bitch - we are going to show her and obviously she will be a pampered princess like our others!! - she's only 18 days old, but will get some pics as soon as I can! I still like Peggy for her name - she's coming from Saraquele whippets - have I seen you on the whippet forum? if so there are some new pics up on there  today of the litter - not sure which one is ours yet - we are waiting until they are a bit older to decide. So excited - had a really bad time recently - my bitch lost her litter of 11 (!) puppies and nearly died herself, so it will be nice to have something positive to look forward to


----------



## Gingernags (2 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Mine are Flora and Taggie (short for Agatha) 



[/ QUOTE ]

Someone fond of Jilly Cooper???


----------



## haycroft (2 October 2008)

yeah ive seen  the pics of Saraquale puppies on the whippet forum..they are lovely
And read the post about your bitch losing her babies..that must be awful, hope shes recovering from her ordeal

Peggy is a lovely name , my peggy is a poppet i wouldnt do without her and shes also been through alot
 i would love to have a new puppy ...would have to wait until the right time

Good luck with your new fawn...bet ya cant wait to have her home


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (3 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Someone fond of Jilly Cooper??? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

LOL Flora is actully named after Flora Post in Cold Comfort Farm.

But Taggie is indeed named after Taggie Cambell-Black


----------

